# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  night life in Beograd

## buso

Zdravo!
i'm  going to visit Beograd in september.I heard that beograd has a great nightlife.. is someone that gently could suggest me some nice and interesting places where spend the night, for example clubs, discos ecc..
hvala lepa!

----------


## adam562

hey,  beograd has great nightlife.  For all kinds of music tastes......what sort of music do you want to listen to?

----------


## Serbian_Wolf

Hello Buso, yes Beograd is known for it's wild night life i was there last summer and i' am going back 28/8 . I would recommend: Ambys,Blejwatch,Sargasso they where the most popular places last summer i think they still are.  
Then you have the "Silicon Valley" as they popularly call it in Beograd on "Strahinjicha Bana" street where all the something like the  Serbian "Rodeo drive" whit awesome girls coffee shops restaurants, where the Serbian so called jet-set is hanging out. 
I hope a gave you at least a hint?

----------


## stane37

Beograd je najbolje mesto za nocne ptice na svetu! Vredi pogledati, necesh se razocharati. Veruj mi...  ::

----------

